# humidor aerator



## randommcsmokesalot (Dec 27, 2008)

Has anyone else had experience with a humidor aerator? I just put one at the bottom of my humidor. I like the slogan "treat the cigars at the bottom like they are top cigars".

The concept makes sense, just curious if anyone else has one too.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

How big is your humidor? In my opinion an aerator or fan is only useful only of you have a big one and at that you would have multiple humidification devices. Also you can check the humidity at different levels by using hygrometers at different levels.


----------



## randommcsmokesalot (Dec 27, 2008)

I believe we are talking about two different things, here is what I picked up


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Ahh sorry. I haven't used one of them before.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

I have seen them before in old issues of CA - I have always like them.

But I am not sold - I always wanted one and probably would buy one on the "cool factor". 

However I look a 50 count cabs. It is generally belived that these are the best for long term storage and they have no aerators and never an issue with cigar consistance. Taking a step further we still store stuff in boxes (and boxes stacked on boxes) with no issues. RH is like Temp to a degree it finds its way everywhere in time.

I am pretty convinced that RH in a desk Humi will be pretty regulated and constant and I doubt this item would help as it doesn't creat air flow despite the picture.

Either way nice find I like them they look cool but I doubt they would be required.


----------



## pmp (Jan 26, 2009)

I think this is probably a gimmick. The RH gradient in a functionally sound desktop is very minimal providing you have adequate slots in your cedar tray(s).


----------



## randommcsmokesalot (Dec 27, 2008)

what is RH gradient?


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah I have one originally in my humi, it's very helpful since humidity can go through everywere, it keep your cigars a little fresher on a bottom. Just my Opinion.


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Interesting concept.


----------



## e-man (Jan 5, 2009)

randommcsmokesalot said:


> what is RH gradient?


For our purposes, it is a term that describes how easily an object will absorb humidity from it's environment and/or allow that humidity to pass through.

Relative Humidity, as we use the term, measures the amount of moisture that air can hold at a given temperature. Solid objects, such as spanish cedar, also hold different amounts of humidity at different temperatures. The amount that a given solid can hold at a specific temperature is different than the amount that air can hold at that same temperature. The rH gradient value quantifies that difference.

What he is saying, is that cedar allow moisture through fairly easily, allowing cigars in sealed boxed to receive adequate humidity. As such, giving a little air space between your cigars and the bottom of your humidor won't significantly affect their humidity in the long term. The bottom of your humidor doesn't get accessed nearly as often as the top, so it doesn't need to adjust quickly. Especially if you maintain a consistent rH.


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

If you want air circulation this is what I do is put some drinking straws down and layer your cigars on top then repeat.


----------

